# Remotes on a LS.



## KL185 (May 14, 2012)

Hello I have a LS 6168 with 3 remotes. I'm going to run 1 up front to be a 3rd function. My question is what is the gpm on a remote? Could I run a auger or a low flow cutter ? Thanks in advance for any help..


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

looks like you have a bit over 9 gpm of hydraulic flow at rated rpm.
Depending on how your hydraulics are run when you are using one the other is not getting flow.
If your remotes are after your fel when using the remote on a hydraulic motor then adjusting the loader lift or curl
the flow to the remote will be restricted.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

9 gpm isn't nearly enough flow to run even a small hydraulic motor.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

It wouldn't be the best but they are avilible, as an example here is an auger with a 6-15 gpm rating;
Auger Attachment 2.56" Round Drive Model SE975


----------

